# What Class Buck?



## Slippin (Aug 29, 2007)

this is a florida deer that I didnt get last year and I am hoping he will be around this year. How big do you think he was in this pic. I am thinking around 110-120.


----------



## Slippin (Aug 29, 2007)

maybe 150 -160 lbs?


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Aug 29, 2007)

I think you are right on with horns and weight...let us kknow when ya get him


----------



## Slippin (Aug 29, 2007)

oh you will hear me from GA dont worry!


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah 115


----------



## Looty (Aug 29, 2007)

90-100


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 29, 2007)

Looty said:


> 90-100



I agree..


----------



## tuffenough (Aug 29, 2007)

*90 inches*

I'm saying 90 inches maybe alittle more.


----------



## dchfm123 (Aug 29, 2007)

90-95


----------



## mapleman (Aug 29, 2007)

I think 95


----------



## kevincox (Aug 29, 2007)

Low 90's!


----------



## leo (Aug 30, 2007)

*Nice TC pics*

Thanks for posting them


----------



## Smokey (Aug 30, 2007)

Barely make 90"


----------



## DaGris (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm with everyone else,.....95-100......good deer.


----------



## Slippin (Aug 31, 2007)

230....... yeah....I think you are right!


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Aug 31, 2007)

High 80's Low 90's


----------



## Will-dawg (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm with everyone else--maybe 100" at the very most but he is still a good deer


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Sep 6, 2007)

shootin class


----------



## OkieHunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Allot closer to 110 than 120


----------



## short stop (Sep 11, 2007)

nice pic 
  scores   in the Low 90's --  
 * anyone  calling him   110--120    is  just wishfull  thinking .


----------

